# 

## JarekChelm

Witam jestem tutaj nowy chcialbym zapytac was o bloczki fundamentowe w kwietniu mam zamiar budowac dom i chcialem zapytac czy jest duża roznica wybierajac bloczki fundamentowe z b15 i b20 wiem ze chodzi tutaj o beton czy uwazacie ze lepiej kupic b20, dom będzie jednorodzinny bez piewnicy w stylu dworkowym

----------


## Vafel

> Witam jestem tutaj nowy chcialbym zapytac was o bloczki fundamentowe w kwietniu mam zamiar budowac dom i chcialem zapytac czy jest duża roznica wybierajac bloczki fundamentowe z b15 i b20 wiem ze chodzi tutaj o beton czy uwazacie ze lepiej kupic b20, dom będzie jednorodzinny bez piewnicy w stylu dworkowym


Najlepiej zapytaj swojego kierownika budowy/architekta adaptującego. Ja kupiłem bloczki B10. Na razie dom jeszcze stoi   :Wink2:

----------


## JarekChelm

Własnie tak chyba zrobie bo mam znajoma hurtownie w ktorej moglbym magazynowac bloczki do kwietnia po dobrych cenach i zamierzam teraz kupic poprostu ale musze z kierownikiem budowy porozmawiac

----------


## adam2007

> Witam jestem tutaj nowy chcialbym zapytac was o bloczki fundamentowe w kwietniu mam zamiar budowac dom i chcialem zapytac czy jest duża roznica wybierajac bloczki fundamentowe z b15 i b20 wiem ze chodzi tutaj o beton czy uwazacie ze lepiej kupic b20, dom będzie jednorodzinny bez piewnicy w stylu dworkowym



Na fundamenty to tylko B20 kolego. 
Czasem dziwi mnie podejście oszczędnościowe ludzi jadących po bandzie.
Ja u siebie dałem B20 W4, mrozo i wodoodporne. Już lepszych nie było. Dodatkowo dawałem je do labolatorium do sprwadzenia czy to nie popiół sam.
Teraz wiem ,że jak robię otwór - przekucie w fundamencie to boje się by wiertło SDS nie pękło  :Lol:  
Żarty ,żartami ale na fundamentach się nie oszczędza. Oszczędza się potem na kinkietach.  :Lol:

----------


## JarekChelm

własnie mi oto chodzilo w domu można cos poprawic a w fundamentach będzie juz zapozno gadalem z kierwonikiem powiedzial ze b 20 najlepiej najmocniejsze całkowity koszt wyceniony mam 10 tys robocizna i ok 20-24 tys za materiały uważacie ze bedzie to dobra cena ? Oczywiscie bedzie to stan 0 faundamenty ocieplone z obsypana podsypka itp itp

----------


## Vafel

> Na fundamenty to tylko B20 kolego.


A dlaczego? Jak da B10 albo B15 to co się stanie?

----------


## JarekChelm

Z tego co słyszalem bo np w b 20 znajduje sie wiecej cementu dla tego są bardziej wytrzymałe na obciazenia

----------


## Vafel

Tak, to prawda, że B20 jest bardziej wytrzymały na ściskanie niż B10 czy B15. Tylko to nic nie zmienia. Jest mnóstwo materiałów jeszcze bardziej wytrzymałych na ściskanie niż B20, a jakoś nikt nie robi z nich fundamentów pod domy jednorodzinne.

Zapytałem, bo kolega bardzo kategorycznie napisał, że tylko B20 sugerując, że B15 lub B10 się nie nadają, co czasami jest prawdą, ale nie zawsze...

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> Na fundamenty to tylko B20 kolego.
> 
> 
> A dlaczego? Jak da B10 albo B15 to co się stanie?



Jak to co się stanie ?

Budynek osiada w gruncie, woda stoi w gruncie, przymrozi w gruncie fundament, nierówne osiadanie budynku, jakość zaprawy do murowania to tylko kilka kwestii. B15 jeszcze ,jeszcze ale B10 absolutnie odradzam. To co w gruncie powinno być dobre bo potem już tego nie wymienisz ,a jak popęka to będzie dopiero tralalalala.
Zrobi jak uważa....forum jest po to by doradzać....przynajmniej kiedyś miałem taką nadzieję  :Lol: 

Ps.Jak napisałem ja dałem najlepsze jakie były B20 - z wszystkimi dodatkami anty mróz, anty woda + 1,5 raza poszerzone ławy w stosunku do projektu i dołożone zbrojenie. Jestem spokojny do końca życia, a do tego nic mi nie pęka jak niektórym przy osiadaniu.Oczywiscie fundament odstał zime i sam się zagęścił pisek.  :Lol:

----------


## jajmar

> Na fundamenty to tylko B20 kolego. 
> Czasem dziwi mnie podejście oszczędnościowe ludzi jadących po bandzie.
> Ja u siebie dałem B20 W4, mrozo i wodoodporne. Już lepszych nie było. Dodatkowo dawałem je do labolatorium do sprwadzenia czy to nie popiół sam.
> 
> Żarty ,żartami ale na fundamentach się nie oszczędza.


A na co to murowłeś ? 

To że wpakowałeś tam jakieś "super" bloczki wcale nie musi oznaczać że masz mocną ścianę funadmentową. 
Miłbyś pewno mocniejszy fundament gdybyś go wylał z betonu nawet B15 w szalunki zamiast murować.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> Na fundamenty to tylko B20 kolego. 
> Czasem dziwi mnie podejście oszczędnościowe ludzi jadących po bandzie.
> Ja u siebie dałem B20 W4, mrozo i wodoodporne. Już lepszych nie było. Dodatkowo dawałem je do labolatorium do sprwadzenia czy to nie popiół sam.
> 
> Żarty ,żartami ale na fundamentach się nie oszczędza.
> 
> 
> ...


Murowałem na zaprawę cementową tyle że pilnowałem proporcji + cement 1.
Bez przesady, bunkru nie robiłem choć niektórzy twierdzą ,że mam takie mocne fundamenty ,że w życiu takich nie widzieli ale jednocześnie chwalą.
Próbuję tylko doradzić dobrze koledze. Jeśli różnica jest w cenie znikoma to lepiej dać B20. Czyż Nie ?
Pozdr,  :Lol:

----------


## jajmar

> Próbuję tylko doradzić dobrze koledze. Jeśli różnica jest w cenie znikoma to lepiej dać B20.


Ja również. Jak budowałem róznica ceny lanych w szalunku do murownych wyszła mi cos koło 200-300zł na korzyść murownych. Zdecydowełm sie na lane.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał adam2007
> 
> ...


Ale z tego co napisałeś powyżej nie wynika, że jak ktoś da B10 lub B15 to mu osiądzie i popęka, a jak da B20 to wszystko będzie OK.
Według mnie nie ma sensu wywalać pieniędzy na B20 jeżeli B10 będzie odpowiedni. Oczywiście nie zawsze B10 się nada, ale jeżeli akurat w przypadku kolegi się nada to po co przepłacać za B20?
No chyba, że ma Cię później męczyć do końca życia strach, że może coś się stanie, bo nie dałeś B20. W takim przypadku oczywiście lepiej dołożyć. Dobry sen i spokojna głowa warte są każdych pieniędzy.

Ja mam B10 i śpię spokojnie. Jak na razie nic nie popękało  :Biggrin: 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## fenix2

> Murowałem na zaprawę cementową tyle że pilnowałem proporcji + cement 1.
> Bez przesady, bunkru nie robiłem choć niektórzy twierdzą ,że mam takie mocne fundamenty ,że w życiu takich nie widzieli ale jednocześnie chwalą.
> Próbuję tylko doradzić dobrze koledze. Jeśli różnica jest w cenie znikoma to lepiej dać B20. Czyż Nie ?
> Pozdr,


I tak zaprawa będzie najsłabszym ogniwem tej ściany.
Jeżeli bunkru nie budujesz to po co ten bloczki super hiper B20 wodo i mrozoodporne. 
A jak byś wylał monolit to i tak byłby mocniejszy.

----------


## slawek9000

B10 to w ogóle nie jest beton konstrukcyjny, nie nadaje się na nic innego niż wylewki tzw. chudziaki. Ale tylko z tego względu, bo są aprobaty nawet na bloczki BK jako ściany fundamentowe o ile mają dobrą izolację (co akurat nie ma sensu bo ta izolacja i bloczki droższe są niż monolit ze 2x)
B15 w zasadzie się nadaje, ale to też zależy trochę od warunków (poziomu wody i jej agresywności). 
Głównym wymogiem dla ścian fundamentowych wcale nie jest wytrzymałość , ale mrozo i wodoodporność, stąd stosowanie wyższych klas B20 jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione, zwłaszcza że różnica w cenie niewielka.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Vafel
> 
> ...



Nic nie wynika, a napewno nie to ,że popęka. Wszystko zależy od gruntu. U mnie przez pół roku fundamenty są w wodzie bo teren gliniasty i nie puszcza szybko wody , dlatego dałem lepsze bloczki z dodatkami i lepszy cement do murowania.Ot tyle.  :Wink2:

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> Murowałem na zaprawę cementową tyle że pilnowałem proporcji + cement 1.
> Bez przesady, bunkru nie robiłem choć niektórzy twierdzą ,że mam takie mocne fundamenty ,że w życiu takich nie widzieli ale jednocześnie chwalą.
> Próbuję tylko doradzić dobrze koledze. Jeśli różnica jest w cenie znikoma to lepiej dać B20. Czyż Nie ?
> Pozdr, 
> 
> 
> I tak zaprawa będzie najsłabszym ogniwem tej ściany.
> ...



Bo mnie bloczki dużo taniej wyszły niż monolit. Napisałem ,że poszerzałem fundamenty także poszło ich więcej, a więc poszłoby więcej betonu.  :Wink2:

----------


## jacekp71

> Żarty ,żartami ale na fundamentach się nie oszczędza. Oszczędza się potem na kinkietach.


no nie wiem ....  :wink: 
jak tak pochodzić po forum ....



w normalnych warunkach b15 spokojnie wystarcza,
b20 dyktowane mogą być potrzebą zwiększenia odporności ścian fundamentowych,

----------


## Zeyo

Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy decydują się robić fundamenty z bloczków tłumacząc sobie że "będzie to taniej" a później i tak kupują super, hiper drogie bloczki co w ostateczności wychodzi pewnie drożej niż monolit. Moim zdaniem albo robić tak jak na tych zdjęciach albo kupić najtańsze bloczki B10 czy B15 które i tak spokojnie wytrzymają jako fundament pod kilkukondygnacyjny budynek. Jak już powiedział fenix zaprawa jest o wiele słabsza nawet od tego B10 wiec co za różnica czy bloczki będą B10,15 czy 20 ?

----------


## adam2007

> Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy decydują się robić fundamenty z bloczków tłumacząc sobie że "będzie to taniej" a później i tak kupują super, hiper drogie bloczki co w ostateczności wychodzi pewnie drożej niż monolit. Moim zdaniem albo robić tak jak na tych zdjęciach albo kupić najtańsze bloczki B10 czy B15 które i tak spokojnie wytrzymają jako fundament pod kilkukondygnacyjny budynek. Jak już powiedział fenix zaprawa jest o wiele słabsza nawet od tego B10 wiec co za różnica czy bloczki będą B10,15 czy 20 ?



Tylko że te fundamenty na zdjęciach są pod cegłe chyba 24 a ja mam 38. Bloczek miał 38 więc chłopaki murowali w poprzek i wyszło idelanie.Tak jak napisałem mnie wyszło duuuużo taniej.  :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

beton B 20 uznaje się za wodoodporny w środowisku nieagresywnym
beton b 10 spokojnie może być użyty w fundamentach, jego wytrzymałość jest i tak praktycznie największa z całości robót murowanych, wyjątek może stanowić silka
więc od strony wytrzymałości nie ma przeciwskazań
mrozoodporność - problem sztuczny, chyba, że ktoś jest zwolennikiem opcji ["b]brzoza[/b]", czyli nieocieplania fundamentów, choćby do strefy przemarzania,
jeżeli teren mokry i to zaraz ppt. to albo bloczki z B10 i izolacja powłokowa (obustronna), albo bloczki z B20, już bez izolacji w przypadku środowiska nieagresywnego
teoretycznie bloczki mają swoją wytrzymałość, są wibrowane, ale jak się nie ma pewności co do porpawności stosowanej technlogii produkcji, to dla spokojnego snu proponuję j.w.

co do niekonstrukcyjności B10 to nie jest on uznawany jako konstrukcyjny w przypadku elementów żelbetowych, w każdym innym przypadku jest betonem konstrukcyjnym, jak każdy inny (vide ściany fundamentowe - czyli konstrukcyjne, no przynajmniej te zewnętrzne)
choć i tu pewnie wyjątek stanowiłaby konstrukcja z użyciem stali A0
zasadą jest, że skoro wytrzymała stal, a używa się w zasadzie AIII, to i beton powinien być wyższej klasy, to zapewnia dobrą współpracę betonu i stali

dobór materiału to wypadkowa warunków gruntowych, ceny, dostępności, sposobu budowy, najmniej w tym gra rolę wytrzymałaość (no chyba, że w projekcie występują jakieś ekstremalne miejsca)

uff, dawno tyle nie napisałem

----------


## zbigmor

A mnie zastanawia sprawa jakości w kamieniach stosowanych do fundamentów kilkadziesiąt lat temu. Wiele takich domów jeszcze stoi i nie zamierzają się rozlecieć choć obciążenie tych fundamentów często jest sporo większe niż dzisiejszych domów z betonu komórkowego, a grama stali w nich nie ma.
Druga sprawa to koszty. Ile to jest procentowo niewiele więcej za lepsze bloczki? Proponuję policzyć ten procent od całkowitych kosztów domu (bo to samo pytanie będzie się przewijało przy każdym etapie budowy) wtedy zapytać siebie, czy chcemy te pieniądze wydać (z portfela, nie z kredytu) w ciągu roku na zapewnienie lepszego samopoczucia. Jeśli tak to wolna wola.

----------


## JarekChelm

jednak zdecyduje sie na b20 cena jaka uzyskałem za szt 3,66 brutto cena troche wysoka ale jak myslicie mozna ją przyjąc ? Było to juz zalatwiane po znajomosci srednia cena u mnie w miescie 3,80 za b20

----------


## andreoo

> własnie mi oto chodzilo w domu można cos poprawic a w fundamentach będzie juz zapozno gadalem z kierwonikiem powiedzial ze b 20 najlepiej najmocniejsze całkowity koszt wyceniony mam 10 tys robocizna i ok 20-24 tys za materiały uważacie ze bedzie to dobra cena ? Oczywiscie bedzie to stan 0 faundamenty ocieplone z obsypana podsypka itp itp


kolego jeśli można zapytać to jaką masz powierzchnię domu, że takie koszty,
pytam bo sam planuje budowę, i zastanawiam się na razie nad technologią
-tradycyjne fundamenty
-płyta fundamentowa
-legalett

----------


## JarekChelm

-tradycyjne fundamenty ok 1700szt bloczkow wychodzi mi

----------


## Jarek.P

> jednak zdecyduje sie na b20 cena jaka uzyskałem za szt 3,66 brutto cena troche wysoka ale jak myslicie mozna ją przyjąc ? Było to juz zalatwiane po znajomosci srednia cena u mnie w miescie 3,80 za b20


Nie szukaj "u mnie w mieście", szukaj właśnie poza miastem. Moje bloczki jechały do mnie z jakiegoś kompletnego zadupia 40km, przy zamówieniu na całe fundamenty transport był gratis. Z tego samego miejsca potem domawiałem nadproża i jeszcze dwie palety bloczków (na taras poszły), za transport musiałem już dołożyć 200zł, a i tak mi taniej wyszło niż z lokalnych składów. 

I druga rzecz: bloczków nie szukaj w składach budowlanych, bo oni tutaj tylko pośredniczą, a nie robią tego przecież za darmo. Bloczków szukaj po betoniarniach.

J.

----------


## andreoo

> -tradycyjne fundamenty ok 1700szt bloczkow wychodzi mi


spoko, tylko pytałem o powierzchnię użytkową domu

----------


## JarekChelm

powierzchnia uzytkowa 170m2 doł i poddasze dom 11x9m własnie znalazłem firme w krasniku która mi proponuje nawet za 2,40 od szt bloczka b20

----------


## AManys

Różnica w wytrzymałości bloczków B 15 czy B 20 wiadomo jest o całe 5. 

Proszę jednakże pamiętać przysłowie, że "Łańcuch jest tak mocny jak jego najsłabsze ogniwo". 

W przypadku ścian fundamentowych murowanych z bloczków fundamentowych najsłabszym ogniwem jest Zaprawa stanowiąca spoinę tychże bloczków. 

Zapewne zaprawa przygotowywana na budowie i wątpię, aby osiągnęła ona charakterystykę B-12,5 może 15 ale wykluczam B-20. 

Tak więc możliwe jest (nie ma tu pewności) że coś ta ściana osiądzie właśnie na tych spoinach.

----------


## beton44

ch-chodzi ci z tą wytrzymałością o wytrzymałość na ściskanie???
/te B15 czy 20 to właśnie jest ta wytrzymałość/

wyobraź więc sobie że odporność na ściskanie muru murowanego z różnego rodzaju kamieni /cegła, bloczki, pustaki itp/ układanych na zaprawie 
zależy bardzo dużo od wytrzymałości tychże kamieni, a bardzo mało od wytrzymałości zaprawy... naprawdę   :Confused:

----------


## JarekChelm

ciekawy jestem jaka roznica byla by fundamentow monolitycznych z tych z bloczkow nie chce kombinowac ale jutro sie umowilem z budowlancem i musze go wypytac

----------


## Barbossa

*AManys*
nie przesadzasz?

----------


## wick

jaka będzie wytrzymałość(przybliżona)muru na ściskanie dla przykładu:
beton komórkowy klasy 600(3 MPa) + zaprawa M5(5 MPa)

a jaka dla przykładu:
beton komórkowy klasy 600(3 MPa) + zaprawa M3(3 MPa)

----------


## beton44

taka - sama...

----------


## JarekChelm

Dzieki za pomoc dzisiaj juz wszystko będe wiedzial,  a może jeszcze zapytam ktoś z was stosowal protherm ? na projekcie mam 25cm ale zamierzam wybrac 38cm ktoś może cos powiedziec ciekawego może ktos mieszka w domu z 38cm prothermem

----------


## fenix2

> Dzieki za pomoc dzisiaj juz wszystko będe wiedzial,  a może jeszcze zapytam ktoś z was stosowal protherm ? na projekcie mam 25cm ale zamierzam wybrac 38cm ktoś może cos powiedziec ciekawego może ktos mieszka w domu z 38cm prothermem


A po co 38?

----------


## asz

> Dzieki za pomoc dzisiaj juz wszystko będe wiedzial,  a może jeszcze zapytam ktoś z was stosowal protherm ? na projekcie mam 25cm ale zamierzam wybrac 38cm ktoś może cos powiedziec ciekawego może ktos mieszka w domu z 38cm prothermem


A czemu 38 zamiast 25?
Chcesz robić ścianę jednowarstwową?

----------


## JarekChelm

Mam przyjaciela ktory wybudowal taki sam dom jaki ja mam zamiar wybudowal z 38cm protherma i dał styropian (o grubosc musze zapytac ) nawet do tego i mowi ze jest mu teraz gorąco w zimie w lecie chłodno, mieszkam w tej chwili w bloku bylo zimno gdy ocieplili 12cm steropianem jest teraz wręcz idealnie ogrzewania sie nie używa chcialbym oszczędny miec dom.

----------


## Vafel

> Mam przyjaciela ktory wybudowal taki sam dom jaki ja mam zamiar wybudowal z 38cm protherma i dał styropian (o grubosc musze zapytac ) nawet do tego i mowi ze jest mu teraz gorąco w zimie w lecie chłodno, mieszkam w tej chwili w bloku bylo zimno gdy ocieplili 12cm steropianem jest teraz wręcz idealnie ogrzewania sie nie używa chcialbym oszczędny miec dom.


Jak wybudujesz dom z czegokolwiek + styropian (odpowiednia grubość) to będziesz miał ciepło w zimie (jak nagrzejesz) i chłodno latem. Poroterm 38 nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Odpowiada za to styropian. 100 razy lepszym rozwiązaniem jest bloczek 24 cm i 20 cm styropianu niż bloczek 38 cm i 12 cm styropianu...

----------


## adam2007

> Dzieki za pomoc dzisiaj juz wszystko będe wiedzial,  a może jeszcze zapytam ktoś z was stosowal protherm ? na projekcie mam 25cm ale zamierzam wybrac 38cm ktoś może cos powiedziec ciekawego może ktos mieszka w domu z 38cm prothermem



Ja mam Porotherm 38 i 12 ocieplenia. Nie zamieniłbym na 25. Przy -18 bez ogrzewania 3-5 C w domu, a i lepsze wyciszenie.I nie pomogą tu tłumaczenia, wzory na przewodnictwo cieplne, straty ciepła itd...Świadomie wybrałem takie rozwiązanie i jestem świadom ,że wiekszość domów ma porotherm 24 lub 25 lub Silka, a kłótnie i polemika na ten temat wyboru jest powszechna.
Ja bym nigdy nie zamienił na 24 lub na Silkę.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Barbossa

co nie oznacza, że masz rację

ps
czy robisz w branży mleczarskiej?

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał JarekChelm
> 
> Mam przyjaciela ktory wybudowal taki sam dom jaki ja mam zamiar wybudowal z 38cm protherma i dał styropian (o grubosc musze zapytac ) nawet do tego i mowi ze jest mu teraz gorąco w zimie w lecie chłodno, mieszkam w tej chwili w bloku bylo zimno gdy ocieplili 12cm steropianem jest teraz wręcz idealnie ogrzewania sie nie używa chcialbym oszczędny miec dom.
> 
> 
> Jak wybudujesz dom z czegokolwiek + styropian (odpowiednia grubość) to będziesz miał ciepło w zimie (jak nagrzejesz) i chłodno latem. Poroterm 38 nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Odpowiada za to styropian. 100 razy lepszym rozwiązaniem jest bloczek 24 cm i 20 cm styropianu niż bloczek 38 cm i 12 cm styropianu...



Obawiam się, że w ceramice będą większe różnice w lato i zimie - jak dla mnie na korzyść. Sąsiedzi moi mają własnie Ytonga + styro i w lato mają goręcej niż ja i dlatego mają klime.U mnie jest chłodzik, klimy nie potrzebuje.  :Lol:  
Pozdr,

----------


## adam2007

> co nie oznacza, że masz rację
> 
> ps
> czy robisz w branży mleczarskiej?




Każdy ma swoje zdanie.

Ps. Jestem rzeźnikiem, a dorabiam w Totolotku.

----------

Poza tym masz ściane fundamentową zaprojektowaną pod 24 chiba. Też to weź pod uwagę.

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> co nie oznacza, że masz rację
> 
> ps
> czy robisz w branży mleczarskiej?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zdanie jak najbardziej, rację już mniej
ps
czyli jednak coż z tą branżą masz wspólnego

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Barbossa
> 
> ...



Rację też bo zalety odczuwam subiektywnie ,a nie na papierze. Porównanie mam z okolicznymi domami. 

Ps.Jako rzeźnik mam dużo wspólnego z mleczarzem.

----------


## JarekChelm

Jezeli chodzi o protherm zdecyduje sie napewno na 38cm poniewaz mam go po 5,50 brutto i mysle ze jest to dobra cena bloczki ostatencznie znalazlem z pewnego zrodla po 3,20 brutto z transportem i rozładunkiem

----------


## adam2007

> Jezeli chodzi o protherm zdecyduje sie napewno na 38cm poniewaz mam go po 5,50 brutto i mysle ze jest to dobra cena bloczki ostatencznie znalazlem z pewnego zrodla po 3,20 brutto z transportem i rozładunkiem



Na pewno nie będziesz żałował.
Pozdr,  :Wink2:

----------


## JarekChelm

i takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem hehe dzieki chłopaki za wszystko jak zaczne moze jakies zdjecia podrzuce

----------


## Barbossa

> ....
> 
> Ps.Jako rzeźnik mam dużo wspólnego z mleczarzem.


ekk, chyba bardziej z krową   :Roll:

----------


## Vafel

> i takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem hehe dzieki chłopaki za wszystko jak zaczne moze jakies zdjecia podrzuce


Zastanawia mnie tylko po co pytasz na forum o opinie na temat porotermu 38, skoro jesteś już zdecydowany, że z niego będziesz budował... Chyba lepiej pytać o to, co do czego nie jesteś zdecydowany...   :Roll:

----------


## JarekChelm

pytalem przed spotkaniem ze swoim budowlancem, napisalem ze juz wszystko postanowilem i jakie wybiore materialy po rozmowie z nim uwazal ze protherm 30cm plus 10cm styropianu wystarczy ale ja postawilem na swoim chce miec ciepły dom.

----------


## Vafel

> pytalem przed spotkaniem ze swoim budowlancem, napisalem ze juz wszystko postanowilem i jakie wybiore materialy po rozmowie z nim uwazal ze protherm 30cm plus 10cm styropianu wystarczy ale ja postawilem na swoim chce miec ciepły dom.


Najważniejsze to być zadowolonym ze swoich wyborów. Powodzenia...


Choć ja prywatnie uważam, że to zły wybór   :Confused:

----------


## JarekChelm

dziekuje jezeli będe potrzebował jeszcze jakiejs pomocy chetnie zglosze sie do was

----------


## wick

> taka - sama...


to jak rozumiec te dane które podaje producent betonu komórkowego
http://www.solbet-kolbuszowa.com.pl/....htm#sciskanie

----------


## Barbossa

czyli prawie/praktycznie ta sama, o co Ci konkretnie chodzi?

----------


## wick

z tego wynika że im mocniejsza zaprawa to i mur mocniejszy

ale dlaczego w obu przypadkach wytrzymałość muru na ściskanie jest mniejsza od poszczególnych elementów muru

----------


## beton44

bo tak to jest - naprawdę....

/naukowcy radzieccy przeprowadzali szereg doświadczeń
 i takie są ich wyniki/

----------


## wick

czyli jaka: taka sama czy różna

----------


## beton44

różnica pomijalna i niezauważalna przy budowie /skradnę prawa autorskie
od Pana Barbarzyńcy - kurnika.......

no chyba że Twoim hobby jest zbudowanie sobie
maszyny - stanowiska do zgniatania murów
i badanie przy jakim nacisku zaczynają się rozsypywać
wtedy prawdopodobnie zauważysz różnice...

----------


## wick

a co na to naukowcy z byłego ZSRR

----------


## Barbossa

a naukowcy z byłego ZSRR mają w ..... Twoje rozterki

----------


## wick

a kto drugi

----------


## 11Bud11

Znam odpowiedź

b15 spokojnie wystarczą w średnio-trudnych warunkach glebowych przy moim budynku z dwoma pietrami w górę, bez udziwnień. bede miał dalej sciany z gazobetonu.  Pytałem sie przed chwilą architekta rozważając b20. 

Tak wiec przy domu jednopietrowym tym bardziej. Z rozmowy wynikneło ,ze sytuacja moze sie zmienic jesli ktos ma duze ilosci napierajacej wody. Wtedy beton  wzmocniony b20 lub nawet b25.

Tak wiec b20 w normalnych warunkach to zbędny wydatek. B15 spokojnie powienien wystarczyć.  Mam nadzieję ,że pomogłem.

----------


## petervdo

trochę o inne bloczki zapytam .. ale naprawdę mnie zastanowiły ..
a mianowicie czy ktoś miał kontakt / budował itd. z bloczków keramzytowych ?
konkretnie coś takiego 
http://www.termat.pl/termat/tresc.php?id=21
keramzytowy bloczek fundamentowy BOX TERM
będziemy budować dom podpiwniczony - piwnica nieogrzewana ico nie znaczy, że ma być zimna  :wink: 
działka ze spadkiem więc część budynku piwnicznego w ziemi a część na powierzchni 
przeliczając koszty trochę większe na bloczki .. ale mniej stryro np. 30 mm ..
ze strony producenta
Wyrób (PKWiU) 
(26.61.12-10.13)
Wytrzymałość na ścieranie [MPa] 10
Masa [kg/szt.] Ok. 28 
Zużycie [szt./m] 11 lub 16
Ilość na palecie [szt.] 60 
Masa palety [kg] Ok.1700
 Keramzytowy bloczek
BOX TERM 
[szer. x dł. x wys. m] 
[240 x 380 x 240] 


co o tym sądzą znawcy ??

----------


## pietras83

Nigdzie nie ma informacji na temat tego bloczka, chodzi o najważniejszy parametr przenikania ciepła U. Producent nic nie podaje, może jest taki sam jak bloczka betonowego :smile: . Chciałbym zastosowac go jako ostatnią wastwę ściany fundamentowej ale najpierw chcę sie upewnic czy jest cieplejszy i o ile.
Takie same bloczki robi tez Czemaninek i mają one 0,44w/m2 więc nieźle tylko że są sporo droższe ok 9zlnetto. Termat można miec za 7,65 brutto. U mnie 8,14 z transportem.

----------


## petervdo

> Nigdzie nie ma informacji na temat tego bloczka, chodzi o najważniejszy parametr przenikania ciepła U. Producent nic nie podaje, może jest taki sam jak bloczka betonowego. Chciałbym zastosowac go jako ostatnią wastwę ściany fundamentowej ale najpierw chcę sie upewnic czy jest cieplejszy i o ile.
> Takie same bloczki robi tez Czemaninek i mają one 0,44w/m2 więc nieźle tylko że są sporo droższe ok 9zlnetto. Termat można miec za 7,65 brutto. U mnie 8,14 z transportem.


hmm.. rzeczywiście nic nie pisze o U .. jakoś to 0,44 W/m2 się kojarzyło z keramzytem .. no nic trzeba dzwonić do Termatu

----------


## pietras83

Dzwoniłem do termatu i babka wygrzebała gdzieś w ulotkach ze ma  U0,42w/m2 i już zamówione będą w środę, myślę że warto przy dużej ilości ścian fundamentowych dołożyc w moim przypadku jakieś 300 zł.

----------


## petervdo

> Dzwoniłem do termatu i babka wygrzebała gdzieś w ulotkach ze ma U0,42w/m2 i już zamówione będą w środę, myślę że warto przy dużej ilości ścian fundamentowych dołożyc w moim przypadku jakieś 300 zł.


a widzisz ja też dzwoniłem i ..
miała potwierdzić U wysyłając jakiś dokument na to 
i nic do tej pory 
oferta też dla mnie miała być przygotowana .. na skromne 24 palety  :wink: 
i też nie dotarła  :smile: 
może dotrze ...

----------


## iwusiek

lepiej lany fundament czy z bloczków?w projekcie mam lany ale budowniczy namawia na bloczki b20.

----------


## firewall

lany do szalunku czy do gruntu?

----------


## iwusiek

ja baba ale z projektu wynika mi ze do szalunku.

----------


## iwusiek

ps. a slyszal ktos o wylewaniu ław bez szalunku?czy tak się praktykuje?

----------


## firewall

Pół polski leje do gruntu jak tylko w miarę gęsty jest. Bo tak robili od głębokiego socjalizmu(wcześniej to kamień lub cegła). Moim zdaniem jeżeli masz trudne warunki to lany.Ale jeżeli budujesz w piasku czy żwirze to spokojnie na ścianę fundamentową możesz dawać bloczki. Oczywiście pogadaj ze swoim kierbudem.

----------


## burundi

Witam.Mam dylemat z bloczkami betonowymi na fundament. Zakupiłam takie z dwoma otworami. Kier mówi, że są ok  -bo niby nie są drążone tylko tzw oszczędnościowe.Pracownica konstruktora i architekt są za pełnymi -mówią, że w gruncie nie może być elementów drążonych. I że pod silikaty (mam silikat 24) zalecane są pełne. Kier - tez ma uprawnienia konstruktorskie i jest praktykiem  -mówi, że materiał widzi,że solidny i on się pod tym podpisuje. Wytrzymałość na ściskanie mają taką samą jak pełne -te 15 coś tam. Są tylko lżejsze. Mój znajomy kierbud mówi z kolei, ze się z takimi nie spotkał,ale niech wykonawca wypełni zaprawą dziury i będzie ok.
I bądź tu człowieku mądry

----------


## burundi

Mam odpowiedź odnośnie bloczków betonowych - może komuś się przyda, jakby kto.ś kiedyś miał podobne dylematy. Bloczki tzw oszczędnościowe (z dwoma otworami) - wg wskazań producenta - mogą być stosowane pod silikaty jak najbardziej. Dla pewności zaleca się jedynie pierwszą warstwę ściany fundamentowej wykonać z bloczka pełnego.

----------

